# Former Most Popular Villagers?



## Leopardfire (May 1, 2014)

I'm curious to see who were the Marshals and the Merengues of the older titles, as looking at the current tier list, 9/15 tier one villagers are new to the series. If you were to list the top ten or five villagers of CF/WW, who do you think they would be?


----------



## PurplPanda (May 1, 2014)

Ankha, Lucky, Stitches, and the octopi are my guess.


----------



## Hound00med (May 1, 2014)

Definitely Filbert


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 1, 2014)

Stitches, Biskit, Lolly, and Rosie. Maybe Chief or Octavian. Octopi were RARE in CF.


----------



## LinDUNguin (May 3, 2014)

I didn't realize there was a villager market when I played any of the previous titles. Then again, I was never part of an online community. I'd guess it'd be well designed originals or rare ones like the octopi.


----------



## Saphy (May 3, 2014)

I actually remember Cube being pretty popular during the GC times, strangely enough, as he gets almost 0 attention nowadays.


----------



## Big Forum User (May 3, 2014)

LinDUNguin said:


> I didn't realize there was a villager market when I played any of the previous titles. Then again, I was never part of an online community. I'd guess it'd be well designed originals or rare ones like the octopi.



I'd definitely have to agree.


----------



## JoJoCan (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Nerd House (May 6, 2014)

Shayne said:


>



*Someone didnt read the OP...

This image is for New Leaf.*


----------



## Panduhh (May 6, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> *Someone didnt read the OP...
> 
> This image is for New Leaf.*



_What did you expect, look who posted it._ Lol


----------



## Emily (May 6, 2014)

marina, stitches, rosie


----------



## Sanaki (May 6, 2014)

Ankha was NEVER as popular as she is now. She only recently was _extremely_ wanted, not that she wasn't wanted before but I've been on ACC since 2011 or 2012 and she was never more popular or wanted than the wolves. It was always about the cranky wolves, Stitches, Rosie, Marina, Lolly, penguins, etc.

This might be because it was the ACC community versus Bell Tree Community, though.


----------



## Yui Z (May 6, 2014)

Genji, Static, Ankha, Lucky and Coco definitely.


----------



## PockiPops (May 6, 2014)

Tangy!! x3


----------



## epona (May 7, 2014)

rosie and kiki were quite popular from what i remember
the wolves too, also i feel like cube was popular?? i wasn't part of any animal crossing communities then so i had no grasp of who was popular and who wasn't

in all honesty when i found out there was actually a system of which villagers were popular and which weren't, it took some of the game's magic away


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 9, 2014)

epona said:


> in all honesty when i found out there was actually a system of which villagers were popular and which weren't, it took some of the game's magic away



^ this

I don't really know. I wasn't on the forums when I played WW. I loved most of my villagers no matter what they looked like. (except for Roald the penguin his always asking for fishing contests annoyed me. He received many blows to the head from my net) Trying to get back to playing that way now.


----------



## laineybop (May 9, 2014)

In my opinion, the most sought after in WW were the monkeys, because there was only one legit way to get them. If you were lucky enough to get one into your town, you held onto them for as long as you could.


----------



## LyraVale (May 10, 2014)

I always heard that Whitney was the most popular, since she was in the AC movie. That would be my best guess.

I really don't mind the list at all though. It doesn't take anything away from my love of my villagers to know they are not high on the list. Carmen, Sparro, and Monique are 3 of my all time favorites, even if they don't rank high, IDC, I show them even more love to compensate for the lack of love the general AC public gives them.  It does suck when you have a dreamie that's tier 1 and you feel like you have to justify why you love them. I mean in a lot of cases they just happen to have the best design and that's that.


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

I remember years ago that Static was always one of the more popular villagers but now not so much, at least not in the highest status.


----------



## kjeska (May 20, 2014)

I had Kabuki back in my old WW town, he seems pretty popular these days. Like others, I wasn't aware of any communities back then though!


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2014)

I remember Rosie, Stitches, Peanut, Static being popular from the Wild World days.


----------

